# Need help Matching Numbers



## Comicazy (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello,
New the the forums here, hope you guys can help me out.

My wife and I are going to look at a 1970 Tempest this Sat. It's a 2dr orange coupe and it has a 350/350 engine/trans. The guy said the engine was rebuilt, and claims it is the original. Where and what do I look at to find out if this is true? I'd like to know the same about the trans. Thanks in advance.

Comic


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome.....:seeya:
I don't have a handy source for block casting numbers for the 350 but someone might. The block casting date code would help too. I don't know if the 350's had the partial VIN stamped on the front of the block like the 400-455's did but you can look. It is very low on the block next to the timing cover and often hard to see/read because of the lower rad hose and accumulated debris. 

THE most accurate way is to get the PHS documentation. That will tell you the build sequence number and application code of the original engine. If it matches what's stamped on the block, it's the real thing. The trans may be more difficult to verify, as they weren't considered high performance and stamped with a VIN to identify them. PHS has a fax back service to get the results quicker. PHS Historic Services


----------



## jay3011 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi Guys.I too have a numbers question.I am looking at buying a 67 GTO Convert. I am a chevy guy and the number on the engine pad shows WT. I know this means a 4 speed 400, but the other numbers near it looks like 587710. Should that match the vin # as it would in a chevy? Or is the vin # on the block(if there is one) somewhere else? Thanks, Jay


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

jay3011 said:


> Hi Guys.I too have a numbers question.I am looking at buying a 67 GTO Convert. I am a chevy guy and the number on the engine pad shows WT. I know this means a 4 speed 400, but the other numbers near it looks like 587710. Should that match the vin # as it would in a chevy? Or is the vin # on the block(if there is one) somewhere else? Thanks, Jay


That is the engine unit number, it was only used in early 67 and they started using the VIN later that same year located next to the timing chain cover. The same engine unit number is listed on the PHS billing history.


----------



## robertcollins (Jun 9, 2016)

That number that is stamped on the front of the block is a production number, and is always different from the vin number. They were NEVER EVER the same number. They did not start doing the vin number on blocks until much later. If you find a car where that number matches the vin number, then for sure it is -NOT- the original engine.

There is a lot of information available on the internet, that is incorrect. Don't believe every thing that you read. Ask some one who was around in the 60's and 70's, and actually worked on these cars. They will tell you that in fact that numbers did not match from the factory, on many cars. PHS tells you what was supposed to be put in that car, however in some instances cars were assembled with the wrong motor in them. They never ever shut down the assembly line, and they used what ever engine they had available that day. Matching numbers did not become important to any one, until the early 80's.


----------

